

Show HN: Open source embeddable file picker - analogAndroid
https://github.com/kloudless/file-explorer

======
rcsorensen
I wish I could take my upvote on this article back.

This is not an open source filepicker.

This is an open source library that interfaces with a closed source service,
and doesn't provide any general capabilities.

------
junto
Warning! This is a paid service:

[https://developers.kloudless.com/pricing](https://developers.kloudless.com/pricing)

10,000 requests per month for costs $15

